# How much it cost to buy house in australia



## Shelley22

Hi all, how much it cost to buy cheap house in australia? my family and i want to all live in it together but what best suburbs are there?


----------



## JandE

What part of Australia?
What size house?
How large land size?

A new 4 bedroom detached house can be between $300,000 and $3,000,000 depending on answers.

An older 4 bedroom detached house can be down to $250,000 or lower.

Location normally determines the land cost.

Right on the coast is much higher in cost than 1 hour inland, etc..


----------



## JandE

*Median Price of Established House Transfers March 2016*

The median prices for Established Houses varied between $268,000 for Tasmania (excluding Hobart) and $825,000 for Sydney, NSW.

States
$825,000 Sydney, NSW
$408,600 Rest of NSW
$580,000 Melbourne, Vic
$310,000 Rest of Vic.
$485,000 Brisbane, Qld
$420,100 Rest of Qld.
$435,000 Adelaide, SA
$275,000 Rest of SA
$520,000 Perth, WA
$375,000 Rest of WA
$356,500 Hobart, Tas
$268,000 Rest of Tas.

Territories
$570,000 Darwin, NT
$458,000 Rest of NT
$586,300 Canberra, ACT

*Cheapest Suburbs in Australia*

Median House Prices 2015-2016

$ 88,379 Zeehan, TAS
$ 92,560 Rainbow, VIC
$ 93,290 Rosebery, TAS
$ 94,272 Jeparit, VIC
$ 94,464 Queenstown, TAS
$ 99,946 Sea Lake, VIC
$102,474 Kaniva, VIC
$102,790 Rupanyup, VIC
$103,981 Norseman, WA
$106,167 Hopetoun, VIC


----------



## WillBeavis

JandE said:


> *Median Price of Established House Transfers March 2016*
> 
> The median prices for Established Houses varied between $268,000 for Tasmania (excluding Hobart) and $825,000 for Sydney, NSW.
> 
> States
> $825,000 Sydney, NSW
> $408,600 Rest of NSW
> $580,000 Melbourne, Vic
> $310,000 Rest of Vic.
> $485,000 Brisbane, Qld
> $420,100 Rest of Qld.
> $435,000 Adelaide, SA
> $275,000 Rest of SA
> $520,000 Perth, WA
> $375,000 Rest of WA
> $356,500 Hobart, Tas
> $268,000 Rest of Tas.
> 
> Territories
> $570,000 Darwin, NT
> $458,000 Rest of NT
> $586,300 Canberra, ACT
> 
> *Cheapest Suburbs in Australia*
> 
> Median House Prices 2015-2016
> 
> $ 88,379 Zeehan, TAS
> $ 92,560 Rainbow, VIC
> $ 93,290 Rosebery, TAS
> $ 94,272 Jeparit, VIC
> $ 94,464 Queenstown, TAS
> $ 99,946 Sea Lake, VIC
> $102,474 Kaniva, VIC
> $102,790 Rupanyup, VIC
> $103,981 Norseman, WA
> $106,167 Hopetoun, VIC


Thanks for the estimation!


----------



## davidmendes94

Thanks too


----------



## bdsautocare

l’m going to be a first time home buyer soon. l’m looking at buying up to twenty acres or less with a three-bed-roomed cottage dwelling on it in the bush somewhere in Victoria, but l want to supply my own water from tanks suitable for drinking and for other uses. My issue is about land rates & council costs. Is it true that the bigger the land l own, the bigger the rate costs per acre?


----------



## JandE

bdsautocare said:


> l'm going to be a first time home buyer soon. l'm looking at buying up to twenty acres or less with a three-bed-roomed cottage dwelling on it in the bush somewhere in Victoria, but l want to supply my own water from tanks suitable for drinking and for other uses. My issue is about land rates & council costs. Is it true that the bigger the land l own, the bigger the rate costs per acre?


The larger the land, and the more valuable the land, then the higher the total council rates will be. But I very much doubt it will be higher 'per acre' purely based on a larger area.

The council determines the total amount of rate revenue required and then divide that figure across the total value of all rateable properties to establish a rate in the dollar.

Bottom line is, if your property is worth 1% of all the property in the council area, you will pay 1% of the total rates income required,


----------



## pufferfish

how come you didn't just look on the internet, surely you'd find the answers there, especially when you know where you are living and where you want to live.


----------



## JandE

modifiedalpha said:


> The reality is Australian property prices are in a bubble, the exact same as before the Global Financial Crash/Crisis around 2008. It will eventually pop here too in the not so distant future and anyone buying houses will see the paper worth drop 50% or more. Then you won't be able to sell your house for years and years until the market recovers, which it is starting to do in the US but not in Europe. I'd save your money, hold out for a few years, wait for the inevitable crash to hit, and buy a house for half the price.


That's exactly the same advice that was being given in 2003-2005 on many property forums, eg: Million ready to brave the housing bubble -2003 saying a 35-40% drop would be occurring in 6 months.

I know people who sold up, at about $300k during those times, and are still waiting for the drop. Their houses are now worth much more, and the ex owners are out of pocket big-time, and have been for 10-14 years now.

However... Some areas may drop, but not all areas, and maybe not by much.

Prices are only high in some areas because of the demand for the land in that area. 
There are many areas that are much more affordable, but most people do not choose those areas, they prefer to pay higher prices for a quality area. Things will not change while people prefer quality.

There is a way to bring property prices down, build them smaller and further from the beach.

The average Australian new house is three times as big as the average UK new house.

I have an almost new 4 bedroom house, 210sqm on a 750sqm block and the price of this house and land is around $260,000. Only 1 hour from Brisbane. 5 years ago the median price in this area was $240k, it is now $260k, an average rise of 2.25% per year.

It's people choice, both for what they want.


----------



## JandE

modifiedalpha said:


> That does not make it incorrect.


Only the past can be said to be correct. It happened, therefore it is.
However those who said the bottom would fall out in 2003, are still waiting, and were incorrect at that time.

But, no one knows the future, we just have educated guesses. Some right, some wrong.

There are too many people, with too much money, who want the best properties in Australia, and until they decide to cut back, then the prices for the better properties will stay high.

It's supply and demand.

Those who can't afford the best areas, can always buy the cheaper properties.

There are different areas of Australia, many rising at the same rates as income, a few rising with the excess of money being poured in.

A UK friend once asked why average houses in Australia are 3 times the price of UK. I wasn't sure of the accuracy of that, but I did answer that they were 3 times as big, which is accurate.

Maybe time to build small houses, that should bring the median price down, at last


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Any ideas for perth, wa?


----------



## builder_all2018

Really depends on which suburb you plan to live, your budget and what sort of property are you looking at.


----------



## AustraliaSumo

modifiedalpha said:


> The reality is Australian property prices are in a bubble, the exact same as before the Global Financial Crash/Crisis around 2008. It will eventually pop here too in the not so distant future and anyone buying houses will see the paper worth drop 50% or more. Then you won't be able to sell your house for years and years until the market recovers, which it is starting to do in the US but not in Europe. I'd save your money, hold out for a few years, wait for the inevitable crash to hit, and buy a house for half the price.


The only places that will see property prices dropping will be mining towns where the mines have closed or closing. If anyone thinks the larger cities near the coast will see a price drop, they are in for disappointment.


----------



## Canaus

Prices are dropping now. Much like my home town (Vancouver), housing prices in major cities has more to do with international money - mostly coming out of China - than local economy.


----------



## JandE

Canaus said:


> Prices are dropping now. Much like my home town (Vancouver), housing prices in major cities has more to do with international money - mostly coming out of China - than local economy.


I agree with that in some areas, the expensive locations, but not everywhere.

Many parts of Australia are still rising..

QUEENSLAND'S housing market is tipped to lead the country for capital growth in the next two years while prices in NSW and Victoria continue to slide, according to a survey of hundreds of property professionals.

An example of the slow down, or drop, in price rises:

Brisbane prices have remained weak over the last 12 months. At 4.8 per cent, this has been the weakest result for the capital city since 2013.

Regional Queensland performed slightly better at 5.2 per cent, but it's still a stark difference from last year's 9.2 per cent. This has also been the weakest result for the area since 2012.

Property market update: Brisbane, August 2018


----------



## MuntinMia

Mattiascarlosjuan1 said:


> Any ideas for perth, wa?


https://www.domain.com.au/sale/perth-wa-6000/?excludeunderoffer=1&ssubs=1

Perth has come down a lot since the mining bust, the further out of the city you go the cheaper it gets, Perth is small so even out of town is still reasonabley close.


----------

